# Kinohits 2014 im Video: Diese Highlights kommen in diesem Jahr auf die große Leinwand



## Matthias Dammes (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kinohits 2014 im Video: Diese Highlights kommen in diesem Jahr auf die große Leinwand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kinohits 2014 im Video: Diese Highlights kommen in diesem Jahr auf die große Leinwand


----------



## Elvis3000 (13. Januar 2014)

Interstelar. Der rest ist müll.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Januar 2014)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Interstelar. Der rest ist müll.


 Aufs Video bezogen? Das hab ich noch nicht gekuckt. Wenn aber auf die Liste bezogen, das ist das ganz großer Blödsinn. Alleine schon der 3. Hobbit treibt deinen Satz dann schon ins Ababsurdum


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2014)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Interstelar. Der rest ist müll.


 
Ach komm schon, da sind schon einige gute dabei. z.B. Planet der Affen oder Spongebob


----------



## Exar-K (13. Januar 2014)

Dieses Jahr freue ich mich auf 4 Filme ganz besonders.
Von der Liste wären das *A Dame to Kill For* und *der* *Hobbit*.
Außerdem noch The Wind Rises und The Grand Budapest Hotel.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ababsurdum


Abakadabraurdum  



> SpongeBob Schwammkopf 2


Na endlich!

Ne, ich freue mich schon auf den neuen Planet der Affen. Mir haben die Neuverfilmungen davon bisher echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Abakadabraurdum


Gesundheit oder Akallabethsauron. Was halt besser passt.


Meine Favoriten: 
- *Sin City 2 - *schade, daß so viele Rollen nun anders besetzt sind.   (Miho, Sally, Dwight, Manute). Gut, daß jetzt scheinbar doch wieder mehrere Geschichten drin vorkommen.

- *Hobbit 3* - mal schauen, wieviel diesmal noch vom Buch übrigbleibt. Der Pagecount vom Originalbuch ist für den Film jedenfalls deutlich geringer ...

- *Jupiter Ascending*

- *Stromberg *mal schauen, wie der sich im Kino schlägt


----------



## DDS-Zod (14. Januar 2014)

Klar kann man nicht alle Filme aufzählen die so kommen, aber 3  "wichtige" (sowohl Trailer als auch Kritikermässig) von Anfang des  Jahres zu vergessen sollte nicht vorkommen:

- 12 Years a Slave
- American Hustle
- The Wolf of Wallstreet.

Die werden zuerst einmal angeschaut


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aufs Video bezogen? Das hab ich noch nicht gekuckt. Wenn aber auf die Liste bezogen, das ist das ganz großer Blödsinn. Alleine schon der 3. Hobbit treibt deinen Satz dann schon ins Ababsurdum


 
Das tolle ist, was hat man von dem Film schon gesehen? Ein Teaser der zu 55% aus Stock Footage, 40% aus ner Pickup fahrt und zu 5% aus einer startenden Rakete besteht
Alleine die Leute dahinter machen den Film bis jetzt interesant


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Davon interessieren mich auf den ersten Blick nur das neue 300, Sin City 2 und Expendables 3.... 

Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, warum hier nur Popcornkinostreifen aufgeführt sind. Die meisten richtig guten Filme sind wohl nicht Mainstream genug....


----------



## MichaelG (14. Januar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Abakadabraurdum
> 
> 
> Na endlich!
> ...



Neuverfilmung*en* ?? Bisher gabs ja bis auf die Verfilmung mit Mark Wahlberg von 2001 meines Wissens nur Prevolution als einzige Neuverfilmung, die man als Reboot ansehen kann. Mal sehen wie sich der neue schlägt. Lang genug war die Wartezeit ja schon. Und der Wahlberg-Film blieb ja dank fehlender Fortsetzungen eine Eintagsfliege.


----------

